# Had enough of my two 5 mth old kittens :(



## izzymum (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi as title says i have two 5 month old female kitten who are driving me crazy.

I got great advise on here helping me train my dog so thought it was worth an ask in regards to my cats.

I also have an adult male cat (neut) who is spending 90% off his time outside now due to every time he comes in the kittens just dont leave him they jump on him,chase him, and succle him which is so loud its drives me nuts, they are that bad he has bold patches where they keep on, you remove them immediately but they just go straight back, and he wont tell them off just goes straight to the door to go back out  not even coming home for night time now.

And all they do is run riot, literally run up the stairs then over the banisters back down,all over the house, up the curtains, leather sofas and dining chairs,carpet, you name it they spend all day destroying it. 

I have mostly open plan rooms downstairs apart from the kitchen where my dog goes to excape.

Are cats just untrainable ? am really at my wits end now


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

izzymum, you do have my sympathy.
Until recently I will admit I kind of thought people were exaggerating when they complained about hyper active kittens. It was so long since my oldies were kittens that I thought maybe I had forgotten that they were manic when young...after all I had one young mother cat and 3 kittens at one stage. Last year I got 2 new kittens at separate stages, again they were fine, no problem at all.
Then the white kitties arrived, soon to be known as Diablos Blancos. They cause absolute havoc, and thunder at full pelt from one side of the house to another, over and over again. Heaven help any object or human in their path. Unlike all my other cats they have no respect for bed times or sleeping humans and YES thay are really hard work.
I can only hope along with you that this is something they will grow out of.....SOON!


----------



## izzymum (Jul 22, 2011)

Thankyou, i genuinely do not remember my male being like this when he was a kitten. They have all the toys they need and do play with them, yet still destroy everything.

Im more worried about how they are with my other cat as its getting cold now and he wont come in at night any more, i could hear him crying 2 nights ago outside went to let him in, but he wouldnt so was out in the rain at 2am picking him up and he then spent an hr making that noise indoors till i had to let him out again, i do leave the back door to the garage open but every morning he is under the hedge not in there 

I dont even have a room to close them off at night as like i said its open plan apart from the kitten but my dog sleeps in there and i dont want to ruin all my training with her.

Aww well fingers crossed this dosent last another 5 months


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

have you tried interactive toys like automatic laser pointers ( frolicat brand) - tire out the little ones before he comes in?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I've heard that 2 kittens are easier than one - not sure about that though!! 

If I had more than one, it could be a real nightmare trying to grab them both at the same time away from something dangerous, etc... I'm just looking forward to letting Treacle into the back garden after being neutered. I am sure that cats who go outside use up their energy out there, then come in all tired and purry and not wanting to scale the curtains any more!! Would like to have him neutered before Christmas, but can't as my vet does it from 5 and a half months (which in his case would be Christmas week!!) So no doubt he'll be even more hyperactive over Christmas..!!!!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Treaclesmum said:


> I've heard that 2 kittens are easier than one - not sure about that though!!
> 
> I... I'm just looking forward to letting Treacle into the back garden after being neutered. I am sure that cats who go outside use up their energy out there, then come in all tired and purry and not wanting to scale the curtains any more!! :


This what i thought too.....but these blimmin' white cats dont seem to want to gallop in the _garden_, oh no, they want to bounce off my furniture inside instead.


----------



## izzymum (Jul 22, 2011)

They have interactive toys, but it dosent seem to tire them out 

2 are deff double the trouble lol. If my male cat would just tell them off it might stop it a bit but he just takes it then wants to go off out.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I hate to break it to you but it sounds like pretty normal kitten behaviour to me. 

Do you have a bedroom you could lock the kittens in at night time to give your older cat a chance to come in and feel safe? Once he has built his confidence back up you can reintroduce the kittens, and don't feel guilty about giving them a spray with a water pistol if they jump on the older cat again.


----------



## izzymum (Jul 22, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> I hate to break it to you but it sounds like pretty normal kitten behaviour to me.
> 
> Do you have a bedroom you could lock the kittens in at night time to give your older cat a chance to come in and feel safe? Once he has built his confidence back up you can reintroduce the kittens, and don't feel guilty about giving them a spray with a water pistol if they jump on the older cat again.


Hi thanks for the reply, I know there playing normally but its non stop 

I only have 3 bedrooms and there all used up by us,I did try keeping my older cat in with me but he wasnt having non of it, downstairs is open plan and dog is in kitchen, otherwise i would do this. Do you have any idea how i can at least stop them succling (sp?) him, ive tried water but they wasnt bothered at all by it,actually like water. I immediately take them off him but they just go straight back.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you spray them in the face? Try with colder water.

I used to give mine a firm tap on the head and a raised "telling off" voice. As he is growing older, the tap has turned slightly harder but no way a bash or anything. He now knows to run away when I raise my voice as he may get a bash.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

anotheruser said:


> Did you spray them in the face? Try with colder water.
> 
> I used to give mine a firm tap on the head and a raised "telling off" voice. As he is growing older, the tap has turned slightly harder but no way a bash or anything. He now knows to run away when I raise my voice as he may get a bash.


Spraying a cat in the face with water seems a bit harsh to me and not something I'd do. I'm not sure about the tapping either, unless it's a very gentle tap. Both of these things are likely to make the cat wary of you, IMHO, which is not the desired effect?

OP, they do start to calm down. Mine is just over 8 months and still has mad moments, but is getting a little mellower.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

anotheruser said:


> *Did you spray them in the face? Try with colder water.**I used to give mine a firm tap on the head and a raised "telling off" voice*. As he is growing older, the tap has turned slightly harder but no way a bash or anything. He now knows to run away when I raise my voice as he may get a bash.


Please do not spray your kittens in the face,or tap them on the head that IMO is so wrong.All that will teach them is fear which will never solve anything.As already said your kittens are just being kittens and okay they are very lively,but they will calm down.This may seem a bit of an odd thing to mention but what do you feed your kittens.My raggie had behaviour issues as a young kitten and he was very hyper but also aggressive.I changed his food to grain free food which did seem to help.Mainly the dry food, as at that point i was having difficulty getting him to eat wet food.Just like hyperactive kids ,some ingredients may cause hyperactivity in cats too.Applaws/Orijen is grain free dry and I think Butchers Classic wet is too.If I find some more I will post a link.Feliway diffuser is also worth a try as it just might calm everyone down a bit.

I think Bozita and Animonda Carny are grain free wet foods available at Zooplus.Just check the list of ingredients to see if there is any cereal/grains used .


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

anotheruser said:


> Did you spray them in the face? Try with colder water.
> 
> I used to give mine a firm tap on the head and a raised "telling off" voice. As he is growing older, the tap has turned slightly harder but no way a bash or anything. *He now knows to run away when I raise my voice as he may get a bash.*


Are you for real?


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi 
My two are six months and do go crazy like this..... What's worked for me is giving them some time outside which seems to burn off a bit of the high spirits. They've recently been neutered and the vet advised keeping them in for 48 hrs afterwards. They were a nightmare dashing around playing but things quickly calmed down when they got the chance to have a play out in the garden. I don't know if thats's possible for your kittens?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Savannah is a hyper kitten (calming down now however) I just gently pick her up and move her to something that will distract her, I wouldn't recommend spraying them (especially in the face) or tapping them either  good luck hun x


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

hello i have 4 older cats and 2 kittens my kitten are very hyper (being kittens) they chase mine round playing but when the cats have had enough they soon let them know .i also had a boy who would not come in due to not liking the kittens but i kept him in and now they all get on fine now .my one kitten sucks my blankets and my tops and its loud . they are kittens being kittens and to stop them from doing so would be sad .


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

anotheruser said:


> Did you spray them in the face? Try with colder water.
> 
> I used to give mine a firm tap on the head and a raised "telling off" voice. As he is growing older, the tap has turned slightly harder but no way a bash or anything. He now knows to run away when I raise my voice as he may get a bash.


you hit your cat and spray it with water you sicko you should be banned from keeping pets what on earth were you thinking :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

anotheruser said:


> Did you spray them in the face? Try with colder water.
> 
> I used to give mine a firm tap on the head and a raised "telling off" voice. As he is growing older, the tap has turned slightly harder but no way a bash or anything. He now knows to run away when I raise my voice as he may get a bash.


aww how can you do that to a little cat thats such harsh treatment
he`s running away because he`s terrified of you
kittens are so cute i could play all day with them cant have another tho!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

anotheruser said:


> Did you spray them in the face? Try with colder water.
> 
> I used to give mine a firm tap on the head and a raised "telling off" voice. As he is growing older, the tap has turned slightly harder but no way a bash or anything. He now knows to run away when I raise my voice as he may get a bash.


:nono:

Certainly wouldn't recommend that!
When I still had my gorgeous Bruno, he used to run me ragged and he was allowed outside! After he came back from being neutered and the vet saying he'd be quiet and subdued ( yeah, right ), he ran around the house non-stop for two hours, solid, with dilated pupils... That's opiates for you 

Anyway, I now have Simba, who is not allowed outside and boy, was he full-on for the first 9 months or so! Talk about demanding!! I had to play with him for at least 3 sessions of 20 minutes everyday or he was just uncontrollable. He's now just over a year and although has his manic sessions, is so much calmer. You just have to ride it out, I'm afraid, They do grow out of it. Simba still uses me as a launch pad to get on top of the cupboards in the kitchen or to launch an attack on poor, elderly Misi, and he does leap all over the furniture still, and skid all over the floor and the dining table, but at least he doesn't go up the curtains any more!!! If he's getting too much, I sometimes rub his ears with a little Bach's rescue remedy and it sort of takes out the "fugue" element of his battiness, so you might try that. Other than that, make sure you're feeding them a food with no grains or other additives as that can send them do-lally.

Hang in there, they'll calm down all too soon and you'll wonder where those kitten days went


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The suckling could very well be because they were removed from Mum too soon - how old were they when you got them? If that is the case I'm afraid there is nothing you can do. You'll never stop them suckling, it's just that normally the behaviour is confined to their own mothers or other mother cats.

As for the rest, I agree wioth the others, let them out (if they are female you should make sure they are spayed first - it is highly unusual for free range cats to come into call at this time of the year but this is far milder weather than is normal for November)

Liz


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lizward said:


> The suckling could very well be because they were removed from Mum too soon - how old were they when you got them? If that is the case I'm afraid there is nothing you can do. You'll never stop them suckling, it's just that normally the behaviour is confined to their own mothers or other mother cats.
> 
> As for the rest, I agree wioth the others,* let them out *(if they are female you should make sure they are spayed first - it is highly unusual for free range cats to come into call at this time of the year but this is far milder weather than is normal for November)
> 
> Liz


Sorry to disagree Liz but these kittens are only 5 months old Whether neutered or not they are way to young to be going out.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

buffie said:


> Sorry to disagree Liz but these kittens are only 5 months old Whether neutered or not they are way to young to be going out.


I agree. Letting them out won't necessarily calm them down. Bruno used to spend all day outside hunting and visiting the neighbours, come in and go bananas around the house. Simba doesn't go out (because Bruno was run over and killed last year ) and after being really uncontrollable, has calmed down, no end. They *will* calm down in time and you just have to be patient. It comes with kitten territory.

In your haste to calm them down, you may regret it for a lifetime if they are hit by a car.


----------



## izzymum (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry, ive had internet troubles so havent been able to see my thread.

Thankyou for the replies, ill change there food to see if that makes a difference. But i guess they are just behaving like normal kittens and i will have to ride it out 

I got them at 8 weeks is that to young, if so then yes that explains the succling. Just wish my male would tell them off they may well leave him be if he would just do that lol.

They have been spayed but im not letting them out,im far to worried they will wonder to the roads.

I have sprayed them with water on the mist setting in there direction, not a shoot straight in the face. Is that cruel ? and thankyou for the advice but i would never hit my pets.

I was told the other day (not on here) that they have to many toys and are having to many hours a day spent being played with. Is there any such thing as that ?

Many thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

izzymum said:


> Sorry, ive had internet troubles so havent been able to see my thread.
> 
> Thankyou for the replies, ill change there food to see if that makes a difference. But i guess they are just behaving like normal kittens and i will have to ride it out
> 
> ...


8 weeks is too young,although not as bad as some Ive heard of.Although kittens probably dont feed much from mum at this stage this is a very important learning time for them,mum and littermates can teach manners far better than humans can.Ideally kittens should stay with mum till 12/13 weeks and leave fully vaccinated,but apart from responsible breeders this rarely happens :frown:
Too much time playing with them and too many toys ,no such thing I wouldnt be listening to who ever told you that load of nonsense Cats/kittens and especially indoor cats need lots of mental and physical stimulation if they become bored then behaviour problems can develop
My ragdoll was a bit of a handful as a kitten,suckling on human skin,racing up curtains and just being a nightmare in general,he is 20 months now and much calmer stopped suckling and has not been up the curtains for months 
Good luck,just remember it doesnt last and most cat slaves have been through what you are going through now and lived to tell the tale.

There is something that may be worth trying,if your kittens do have lots of toys and only play with a few,it might help to put some away and bring them out in a month or so's time.Rotating toys can often renew interest in a toy that has been ignored for a while.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha, I may have worded my post a little on the basic side, but to clarify:

*Spraying in the face:* I don't intentionality aim for the face. I simply spray in his direction rather, but he seems to be slow to move out of the way these days. Seems you guys think I hold him down and spray him right in the face #crazypeople

*Tapping:* Dunno how you guys were brought up but when I did something wrong, my parents used to smack my bum. Rather than the bum, I choose the top of the head with one finger; it's more of a firm pat.

It's a way of me telling them that it's wrong to do what they are doing, nothing about instilling fear. And besides, it works, he knows what is right and wrong now from the tone of my voice and has no problem being affectionate to me, even minutes after doing something wrong.

Hardly cause to be "banned from keeping pets" 

Gosh, you guys take things too literally sometimes!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

there is the possibility that they will start to calm down after they are spayed?
i will have this trouble next month when i get my two new wegie kittens, could be chaos


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

anotheruser said:


> Haha, I may have worded my post a little on the basic side, but to clarify:
> 
> *Spraying in the face:* I don't intentionality aim for the face. I simply spray in his direction rather, but he seems to be slow to move out of the way these days. Seems you guys think I hold him down and spray him right in the face #crazypeople
> 
> ...


I dont agree with spraying water at all,but,what you have to remember is that this is a forum read by many people,some I'm sure would see your post advocating spraying in the face with cold water and tapping them on the head as an acceptable way to treat cats.You may not have meant it literally but many assumed you did hence the reaction .


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

buffie said:


> I dont agree with spraying water at all.


Just out of interest, why don't you agree? I use a water spray on my kittens occasionally but only spray one squirt over the top of their head just so they can feel it on the back of their neck. It works every time. I haven't found anything else they'll respond to for teaching them not to do something. I am unsure why this is a bad thing but I may be missing something?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

thedebonair said:


> Just out of interest, why don't you agree? I use a water spray on my kittens occasionally but only spray one squirt over the top of their head just so they can feel it on the back of their neck. It works every time. I haven't found anything else they'll respond to for teaching them not to do something. I am unsure why this is a bad thing but I may be missing something?


I dont see any justification in spraying a kitten for behaving like a kitten .In extreme circumstances such as a kitten/cat being in immediate danger,or behaving in a very aggressive/vicious way then ,I could see there may be a place for it,but not as a method of showing them what is acceptable and what isnt.Distraction or removal from whatever it is that they are doing wrong is IMO all that is required.


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish distraction or removal would work with my two  Tried and failed many times with that. What would you do if this didn't work for you? Any ideas would be a great help.

That said, all I have to do now is point the water spray at them and they stop, so they've learned.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I've just got two new babies :thumbup::thumbup: and i love how full of energy they are 

They do lots of things "wrong" but i would never spray or "tap" them  I just pick them up or rustle a toy and they are immediately distracted 

They are completely over the top but i wouldn't change a thing , this is a time to be treasured :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I believe that plenty of toys is a must , they have so many i could open a shop


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

I've tried all of those things and also have more toys than toys r us BUT the problem I have is when we are eating a meal. Even if they have just eaten they're literally climbing all over us trying to get our food. It's nigh on impossible to distract them while you're trying to eat! They just keep jumping up again. I've had meals end up on the floor, dinner thrown in the bin cos they've got at it while I've been trying to distract them and all sorts. I tried shutting them out the room but they just cried and either scratched the door to pieces or started knocking everything over in the room they were in as they were shut out. This to me was far more distressing for me and them alike. The spraying is harmless and after about 2 days they learnt what it was and all I have to do now is show it to them and they immediately back off and just sit quietly in the room with us. If I hadn't have done it that way we'd still be going through the whole upset and distress of shutting them out, them getting frightened by smashed plates etc.

I know they are just being kittens, believe me they get away with murder as I adore them so much. THe only time the spray was used was for two days at meal times until they learned. Couldn't bear to put them through the distress of shutting them out or being frightened by smashed plates etc. everyone's cats are different and I appreciate that the other suggested methods worked on other cats but they didn't work on mine unfortunately!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

With regards to your poor older boy who now won't come in, I know you don't have a spare room but can you not use a large dog crate for the at night? I did for Mini when I got her, as we have a young Jack Russell bitch who I wasn't sure would be able to tell a kitten from a rat & also to give my older boy cat some peace from her. He could come up & lay on the bed at night as usual without being hassled by her all the time


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

when you eat why not put them in a different room and you still spraying them with water do you want these poor kittens to be scared shiteless of you when they are older and when you let them out they never come bk .

you need to think before you act bit of Common Sense really !

my 2 run jump allover the place my washing is constantly on the floor they walk on my kitchen sides they have chewed endless amount's of baby bottle teat's they climb the curtains claw you this is when they go on a mad one and i know when they get older this will stop as my other 4 cats are nothink like this they also have toys but other things are way more better then them .


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

hope said:


> when you eat why not put them in a different room and you still spraying them with water do you want these poor kittens to be scared shiteless of you when they are older and when you let them out they never come bk .
> 
> you need to think before you act bit of Common Sense really !
> 
> my 2 run jump allover the place my washing is constantly on the floor they walk on my kitchen sides they have chewed endless amount's of baby bottle teat's they climb the curtains claw you this is when they go on a mad one and i know when they get older this will stop as my other 4 cats are nothink like this they also have toys but other things are way more better then them .


Not sure if this was in response to my post? If so, I've already tried shutting them out, as explained in my post and it was very distressing for all concerned. Also, again explained in my post, the spraying lasted for a total of 2 days. I have plenty of common sense and it was my common sense that said to me I don't want to distress my babies by shutting them out of the room. There's no need to swear and imply that people are ill treating their pets. My 2 act exactly the same as you describe and are allowed to do it, my house is a wreck. They are kittens after all. But I have to eat. I wouldn't be able to care for them if I was ill myself! I always think before I act, and am upset that it has been suggested otherwise. Please read posts fully before casting aspersions.

Also, to add, in case my earlier posts were not read I DID NOT spray them in the face, I sprayed over the top of their heads so they felt a little bit of water on the back of their necks.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Instead of shutting them 'out' of the dining room, how about shutting them 'in' a room, say the bedroom or kitchen, where you have lots of toys that they haven't seen. 

This can be a big cardboard box, with a holes cut out and perhaps a few treats hidden under other toys. This way, they have something exciting to do while you eat in peace.

I have never allowed my cats (I got them as 9 week old kittens) into the room when we eat, and as kittens they were safely placed in the kitchen with the door closed when we ate. Now they are taken out of the living room, and know what to expect so either play or curl up together on the bathmat to sleep. As soon as the dining room door is opened again they rush in, but have never scratched or meowed to get in, as they know this is 'not their time'

Ditto bedrooms when we sleep. They only meow when they can hear we are awake - other than that, even though we can hear them play, they never ask to be let in.

Cats are pretty adaptable, and routines can be set, but you have to make it worthwhile for them.

Another suggestion is to rotate the toys. My two get bored of toys after a week, so I keep some aside for a month. When they see it again they act as if they have never seen it and it is all new to them.

We have LOTS of boxes as well. Easy to replace, easy to stick together as a tower, easy to make holes in so they can explore/jump through, and I use the flap to hide treats under.

Oh, and plant cat grass, in case your kittens like destroying plants!


----------



## Lurcher Lover (Oct 19, 2011)

hi there. I do feel for you. I have two male cats, both 12months old now. And i can remember just how crazzy they used to send me (still do). They run riot aswell and damaged all things in my house. But the worst thing was the weeing, my god it was a nightmare. It wouldnt just be on sofa's or on floor or beds, it would be inside my bed or in my handbag :/ Not very nice when u just grab ya bag early in morning to rush to work without thinking and get to work open ya bag and it hits you  They sent me to the point i wanted rid of them. Even now they are a nightmare, every hour, even during the night, one of them either wants to come in or out. And they demand love and attention more than my 6month old lurcher and eat more than er believe it or not. They demand feeding up to 5times a day, can eat over 2 tins each a day :/ Just always feel like i am doing things for th cats. And they are worse at food pinching than my pup, they once ate a hole large frozzen raw chicken i left defrosting during the night, it was covered and ad sumat heavy on top of it, they just got that straight off. And during the night they wake me up every hour, sometimes just for a fuss, my pup has never woke me up during the night, and they poo in the night to, and then wake me up to let um out after  they send me bonkers. I dont care what any1 says, a cat is deffinatly more work and more responsibility to look after than any puppy or dog  Good luck  But at the same time i believe they can offer just as much love and companionship and loyalty as a dog, My 2 follow me everywhere  even to the most absurd places


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Lurcher Lover said:


> hi there. I do feel for you. I have two male cats, both 12months old now. And i can remember just how crazzy they used to send me (still do). They run riot aswell and damaged all things in my house. But the worst thing was the weeing, my god it was a nightmare. It wouldnt just be on sofa's or on floor or beds, it would be inside my bed or in my handbag :/ Not very nice when u just grab ya bag early in morning to rush to work without thinking and get to work open ya bag and it hits you  They sent me to the point i wanted rid of them. Even now they are a nightmare, every hour, even during the night, one of them either wants to come in or out. And they demand love and attention more than my 6month old lurcher and eat more than er believe it or not. They demand feeding up to 5times a day, can eat over 2 tins each a day :/ Just always feel like i am doing things for th cats. And they are worse at food pinching than my pup, they once ate a hole large frozzen raw chicken i left defrosting during the night, it was covered and ad sumat heavy on top of it, they just got that straight off. And during the night they wake me up every hour, sometimes just for a fuss, my pup has never woke me up during the night, and they poo in the night to, and then wake me up to let um out after  they send me bonkers. I dont care what any1 says, a cat is deffinatly more work and more responsibility to look after than any puppy or dog  Good luck  But at the same time i believe they can offer just as much love and companionship and loyalty as a dog, My 2 follow me everywhere  even to the most absurd places


Hi  i know this is off original topic but with regards to feeding , maybe you could try leaving food out all the time , 24/7 ? That should stop the constant demands for food at least


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

LUMBOO - I have tried all of the things that you and anyone else has suggested. They behaved the same even shut in another room away from the one we were in and nothing changed after some days of trying and I couldn't bear to hear them crying and scratching any more. Please believe me when I say that nothing worked apart from the water spray. They are as good as gold now when we are eating (not scared s**tless as someone suggested, they actually come and sit by us and wait for scraps!) and for the sake of about half a dozen sprays over 2 days I really don't understand what the problem is. They are far better trained now in 2 days than they ever were in weeks of shutting them out, distracting them or anything else that anyone suggested. It was far more cruel to keep putting them through that when it clearly wasn't working. I really can't grasp why people would suggest I prolong distress to my babies rather than use a method which causes no harm and worked in 2 days!

To keep with the original post by the OP, at the end of the day, they are kittens. Mine are exactly the same as yours but I love it  They are so entertaining and I can just watch them for hours, getting up to their mischief. My 2 year old male was exactly the same when he was a wee baby but he soon grew out of it. He gets fed up of the terrible twosome sometimes and has to go and get some quiet time. They will grow out of it though. Can't remember at what age my 2 year old started to calm down but I know having him neutered helped. My 2 are booked in in 2 weeks time.

I know that people have suggested different things which have worked for them but none of them have worked for me. Each cat is different at the end of the day and not all will respond as others have. It's just a case of trial and error. Try the things that the guys on here have suggested and if they don't work, try something else. My 2 are probably an exception to the rule. But they will calm down, there is light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there


----------



## izzymum (Jul 22, 2011)

sarelis said:


> With regards to your poor older boy who now won't come in, I know you don't have a spare room but can you not use a large dog crate for the at night? I did for Mini when I got her, as we have a young Jack Russell bitch who I wasn't sure would be able to tell a kitten from a rat & also to give my older boy cat some peace from her. He could come up & lay on the bed at night as usual without being hassled by her all the time


Now i feel stupid, why didnt i think of that  will try that tonight.

My adult cat not coming in is my main concern so fingers crossed this may work. Thankyou


----------



## izzymum (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi all, so a month or so later no change, things are worse if anything 

Kittens are devils lol, they still bomb around all day but now every time we eat they try to get the food, im putting them in kitchen to stop, and no way are they hungry lol, now when my 2 kids go to bed they cry non stop at there door, ive tried distracting etc but it does nothing.

Main problem now is ive been crating them at night to try and get my older boy in but every night when ive gone to bed he meows to go out and wont stop till i get up to do it, 

any advice please on how to get him to stay in or is this just a habbit now, i caught him on my drive in the pouring rain just led there a few nights ago, so very sad 

Thankyou


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I know it goes against your instinct to respond to his cries but I would be keeping him in despite his protests if he is doing things like just laying in the rain. I don't know how you feel about having him in your room but I would be taking him to bed with me too, so he can re-establish a bond with you. It would give you time to give him some love and affection without him worrying about the kittens whereabouts too.


----------



## izzymum (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried having him in my room, he has always hated being shut in a room, he meows all night,scratches the carpet up and wees on the floor


----------

